
Show HN: Satoshi shirts – monero and ethereum jerseys - pbmilan
Hi HN!<p>We&#x27;re just launching satoshi shirts (www.satoshishirts.com) and would love your feedback on:
1. our designs
2. other coins you&#x27;d like to see
3. general thoughts as you poke around<p>thanks! :)
======
license2e
Are you using a tshirt api dropship service? If so, which one? Or is it custom
ordering and fulfillment?

~~~
pbmilan
Custom ordering and fulfillment. We design, manufacture, and hold the
inventory

